# Meze



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Think we need a new discussion or two on here..... its a bit quiet!!!!

I like a good Meze but our favourite place has started charging an arm and a leg for it and I am on the hunt for other locations. We ate our first meze many years ago in the Troodos and it was awesome! We counted over 50 dishes... just can't remember where it was! Has anyone got any recommendations? 

What's your favourite Meze dish? What about other Cypriot dishes?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Think we need a new discussion or two on here..... its a bit quiet!!!!
> 
> I like a good Meze but our favourite place has started charging an arm and a leg for it and I am on the hunt for other locations. We ate our first meze many years ago in the Troodos and it was awesome! We counted over 50 dishes... just can't remember where it was! Has anyone got any recommendations?
> 
> What's your favourite Meze dish? What about other Cypriot dishes?


I think the days of 50 dishes in a meze are thing of the past. To be honest though even the usual 17 dishes are too much for me these days. I am full to the brim long before the chicken comes.
Have you been to Mimis' in Platres? They do a very nice Meze.
We have a few that we like but they are all in the paphos and Polis areas so not a lot of good to you.
I find the best way to find GOOD meze places is to go where the cypriots go.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I think the days of 50 dishes in a meze are thing of the past. To be honest though even the usual 17 dishes are too much for me these days. I am full to the brim long before the chicken comes.
> Have you been to Mimis' in Platres? They do a very nice Meze.
> We have a few that we like but they are all in the paphos and Polis areas so not a lot of good to you.
> I find the best way to find GOOD meze places is to go where the cypriots go.


There used to be (a few years ago now) a great meze in the small restuarant in the villlage nearest Palaeopafos, Kouklia, I think it is. It's very traditional - lambs head, snails and apooulapelia (ortolans -small birds) and several other (probably illegal under EU directives) dishes that were absolutely delicious. I think that was the best food I've ever had in Cyprus, but afraid I can't remember the name of the taverna. There were 17 or so dishes - all locally sourced (I noticed, rather guiltily, a large cage of live songbirds waiting for the oven when I popped in to use the facilities). We rounded off the night by popping along to Aphrodite's birthplace to watch a meteor shower over the sea on a perfectly clear night sky that showed every detail of the starry veils of the Milky Way.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

We always like Yiannis Taverna in Kathikas - a bit cosier and not as big as some of the others in the area. The food is great too, very fresh.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

We had seafood meze at Spartiatis in Cavo Greco the other day and it was awesome. All freshly prepared, hardly any frozen stuff. Don't know how much it was.
I second Yiannis Taverna in Kathikas, eventhough we didn't have the meze there.


----------

